# ~JimDuGbAs~ 1-Andro Rx Journal



## JimDugba (Feb 22, 2011)

This will be my first cycle ever. I am 23 years old (22, 23 in one month!), been training for about eight years. I'm currently 5'11" 198, estimated 10-15% BF. I am following a P/RR/S style routine and working out M-T-Th-F. I am currently bulking and taking in 400/300/ 200-300 macros daily. 

Here's a pseudo before pic, it's at 185 before I started bulking, i'll get a new picture once I get a hold of a camera . 

View attachment 29680


The plan for the 6 week cycle is a dosing of 1-andro RX at 400/600/600/600/800 (if needed)/600. I will be stacking this with Anabolic Matrix and Iron Mag Labs Cycle support. For PCT I plan on continuing the Anabolic Matrix and will does Nolva (bought from CEMProducts) at 20/20/10/10. I also have a bottle of E-Control, can I run this AI in conjunction with any sort of benefit?

I took my first doses today in the AM and PM, taking along with fish oil. I felt a little bit more lethargic than usual and maybe a little bit antsy? However I was fine once I started working out and the antsyness is now gone.

Today was Rep Range week for Legs... workout is Below:

ATG Squat- 315 x 12, 335 X12, 345 X 12

Leg Press (went real light because I so Cashed from squats) - 180 x 12, 180 x 12, 180 x 12)

Smith Rack Lunge? (not sure what they're called)- 135 x12, 135 x 12, 135 x12

Leg Ext.- 100 x 12, 100 x 12, 100 x 12

Leg Curl- 85 x 12, 85 x 12, 85 x 12

Calf Raises (on weird standing machine, non free weight) - 315 x12, 315 x12, 315 x 12, 315 x12


Today's diet is Posted below. The Carb and protein macros are an underestimate because I use milk to make the oats and also add some raisins and a little honey to the mix. There's also veggies mixed in there but I was too lazy to weigh them!!! I should also note that I take a multivitamin, glucosamine, and fish oil to supplement my diet.

Breakfast
1 cup Oats - 54/10/6
2 Tbsp Natty PB - 6/7/16
6 eggs, 2 yolks - 0/36/10
Lunch
1/2 cup (uncooked) Brown Rice - 68/6/3
2 Chicken Thighs (no Bone) - 8/34/12
PreWkout
1 cup Oats - 54/10/6
2 Tbsp PB- 6/7/16
4 eggs, 2 yolks - 0/24/10
Intra/Post Wkout
1 scoop Size-On- 39/7/0
2 scoop Whey- 6/46/4
Dinner
1 Sweet Potato- 24/2/0
1 Chicken Thigh- 4/17/6
1 Prepacked Salmon Cut- 0/20/3
PreBed
1 cup Oats - 54/10/6
2 Tbsp PB- 6/17/16
1 cup Cottage- 0/26/8
1/4 cup Almonds- 15/16/36

Macros - 344/285/168  Remember this is an underestimate. Definately need to up the fat, I use skim milk. 

Tommorrow is 10 minutes of HIT and Abs so I will only be posting a diet log. Any constructive criticism and help is encouraged. Wish me luck.


----------



## JimDugba (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, getting lonely in here. Took 400 again today. I think I might be seeing some backne from two days worth? Could be just cuz I didnt really notice it before. However, I didnt really notice the lethargy today.

Did HIIT and Stretching today. 15 minutes on the elliptical.

the diet is posted below:

Breakfast:
1 cup Oats
2 Tbsp PB
6 eggs, 2 yolks
Lunch:
Beef Roast prepacked
1/2 cup Brown Rice
Prewkout:
1 cup Oats
2 tbsp PB
4 eggs, 2yolks
Post/Intra:
1 scoop Size-on
2 scoops Whey
Fat pinch of Copenhagen Wintergreen
Dinner:
1 sweet Potato
16 oz New York Strip
PreBed:
1 cup Oats
1 Cup Cottage
1/2 Cup Almonds
2 tbsp PB

I'll post Macros tomm. 

Tomm is high rep back day. Get big or die trying folks. BTW Inzer 13mm Belt is on order


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 6, 2011)

How is the cycle going? Im about to do my first ever cycle. After loads of research Ive decided to go with a *[FONT=&quot]1-Andro Rx [/FONT][FONT=&quot]8 WEEK[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]PRO-HORMONE MASS CYCLE. [/FONT]*3 bottles of 1-andro, anabolic matrix(stacking the first 4weeks) and E-control as PCT(also stacking last 4weeks w/AMRx)
Im 30 and a solid 184lbs. 

Wish you luck bro!


----------

